# Speed ride



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

There is a group of riders that I've never ridden with together. I've ridden with each one individually but not as a group - and may never again.

The other day I went on what they affectionately call a "speed ride". I was on Hollywood, who I've owned for only ~3 weeks and this is the first time on large trails with him, and a new saddle with rough out seat and fenders. This was a triple bad combination!

For those who are unfamiliar with the "upstate" of SC, there is a favorite set of trails know as Fant's Grove. This is ~70 miles of trails covering ~17,000 acres in what is know as the Clemson (as in Clemson University) Experimental Forest. Some of it skirts Lake Hartwell. They are very well marked trails and there are maps available. The trails cover most types of terrain and there are many bridges and creeks to cross. All in all, you can ride those trails for years and go a different route each time since the caretakers are constantly changing and improving them.

Anyway ... four of us, three on palominos and Doug on a paint, (apparently he didn't get the email) got there at 9:30 and headed out. Our first incident came after we crossed the first bridge and headed down the "steps" to a creek. There was a large step off that Mike's young horse simply didn't like. While he was urging him forward, the horse got it in his head that there was a bottomless pit that he would fall into if he took that step into the creek so he stood straight up and leaped across in what could best be described as something from a Lippazarian maneuver. Mike tried it several more times and each time got the same result - so we stopped doing that for now.

The next 4 1/2 hours consisted of 35% walking and the other 65% either trotting or galloping (skipped right over cantering). We sped through trees, jumped over logs (we were in Western saddles, BTW), crossed bridges and raced through fields. We stopped twice to give the horses a breather and some water (at the lake).

On the way back, just before we got to the trailers, Mike wanted to see how his horse would now behave at the steps. His young guy walked off the step like he was doing it every day - just needed to get some experience on him.

When I finally climbed off Hollywood, I could barely stand and the inside of my knees were rubbed raw from the new rough out saddle. I enjoyed every minute of it and Hollywood, who is in much better condition then I am, seemed like he wanted to do it again. Too bad Hollywood, it's going to be a while before I do that again. Sunday we are going back for a nice 3 hour walking tour to see the sights that were just a blur on Thursday!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

oh wow!.. interesting trail ride i see. sorry bout your legs  

~AL615


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Never been on a speed ride in a NEW saddle with a rough out seat and fenders - OUCH! I'm in the midlands - we ride at the Sumter national Forest Parks often - ever been to Brick House off 26? Woods Ferry is my favorite! We trot and the horses do like to canter up the hills, but I'd hate to be so into dodging trees (OH MY POOR KNEES!) and jumping natural obstacles (hopefully, my horse AND me!) that I'd miss all the beautiful scenery! Gotta try Fant's Grove - not familiar with it. Sounds like Hollywood is an awesome guy! Glad you all lived to tell the story!!
Is Mike in a neck brace??????


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WHOA Bill that sounds amazing! I am so happy that Hollywood did so well for you !


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Why do you call it a speed ride?

Most of my trail rides are 65% trot, canter and gallop. I hate walk-only rides!

Glad you had a great time, but new saddle - Ouch! Chafe is the worst!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> Most of my trail rides are 65% trot, canter and gallop. I hate walk-only rides!


You would fit right in! Come on down.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sure I would! Pity there's an ocean in the way...

Lucky my best friend and riding buddy, and a few others share my enthusiasm for speed :]


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Why do you call it a speed ride?
> 
> Most of my trail rides are 65% trot, canter and gallop. I hate walk-only rides!
> 
> Glad you had a great time, but new saddle - Ouch! Chafe is the worst!


I AGREE  but chafe really does suck...lol. I'll never forget not to wear jeans with thick inseams


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ugh, I know!!! Or swim my horse in my jods then do the long ride home... Wet jods HURT!


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ouch... I pretty much gave up galloping and cantering on trails after my appendix QH decided a 90 degree turn at top speed sounded like a good idea and I got an up close and personal look at a big maple tree... My boyfriend said he was suprised I didn't damage the tree when I head butted it...

One severe concussion and a broken arm later, I sold the QH and don't trust my Rocky enough to try that again...


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

oh i hate Walk Only rides, it sounds like you had SO much fun !
LOL, i have a need for speed myself  
But i like my slow horses sometimes too but oh well !


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

when still in upstate NY, the boss's husband took us year rounders on a probably 6 hour trail on some state land. walked out, loped/galloped back. 9 horses, and since they were all from a summer camp, boss said to take the new ones/generally unused. man, one poor girl got stuck on this idiot horse that HAD to jump every bit of water we came to and took one heck of a nice ding to one of her back legs.

i loved the horse i took though. she tanked through EVERYTHING like a champ. except she didn't like one bridge we crossed AT ALL, except 1100+ lbs of horse, 240 lb me, probably 60 lbs of tack, plus enough food to feed ten people. yeah, we went through the crick on the way back.

sounds like you had a ton of fun though. i couldn't do that with my horse now, he's got a sore knee. still need to figure out what the cause it. i really wish i could though...


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Check out this association if you like to do speed riding and want to up your game a bit. Loads of fun!!!!
Extreme Cowboy Association


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't wait to up the pace! Phoenix is not five yet so I am being conservative untill she is a little older. We do a little trotting here and there and a very restrained canter in the right places - dammit! Speed riding, nope, can't wait!


----------

